# Tailstock Dro On My Pm1236 Lathe



## Drgas (Feb 28, 2015)

Just a rookies attempt at a tailstock DRO.  I used the iGauging 6" digital scale with the remote readout.
I milled the adapter for the quill and attached the mount to the top of the tailstock using glue.  I didn't want to drill and tap the top of the casting.  The remote readout is attached to a piece of scrap steel from a file cabinet bent and glued to the front of the tailstock.  The readout has built in magnets so it just sticks onto the steel bracket.  So far it works great.  Much more accurate and easier to read than than the markings on the quill.


----------



## RJSakowski (Feb 28, 2015)

Drgas said:


> Just a rookies attempt at a tailstock DRO.  I used the iGauging 6" digital scale with the remote readout.
> I milled the adapter for the quill and attached the mount to the top of the tailstock using glue.  I didn't want to drill and tap the top of the casting.  The remote readout is attached to a piece of scrap steel from a file cabinet bent and glued to the front of the tailstock.  The readout has built in magnets so it just sticks onto the steel bracket.  So far it works great.  Much more accurate and easier to read than than the markings on the quill.
> 
> 
> ...


Neat job!  
I did something similar but mounted mine to the back of my G0602 because of my locking lever and oil ports.  I also cut the drill chuck Morse taper down to get more usable travel with the quill.  The Morse taper length was set so that it ejects the chuck about .020: before reaching the end of travel.  I am currently working on installing the Yuriy TouchDRO smart phone readout to replace the original iGaging readout.  In addition to the tailstock DRO, I am adding iGaging DRO's to the x and z axes.

I was hesitant about using the iGaging DRO's because of the specified accuracy but I have found them to be consistent to a thousandth.  I would expect a greater error if the temperature varied much but I keep my shop between 65 and 70F so not to worry.


----------



## Drgas (Feb 28, 2015)

Yes, I need to cut down my chuck 3MT as well.


----------



## darkzero (Feb 28, 2015)

Nice, I've been meaning to add one to my lathe for a while now too, I keep forgetting & remember when I have already spent my funds for the time being. Like now, this comes up as a reminder but I just bought a new 3 jaw chuck.


----------



## rbertalotto (Feb 28, 2015)

I have the same unit on the TS of my lathe. Now I just need to figure out how to keep it on constantly. I can't stand that it shuts itself off after a few minutes!

Nice work BTW....


----------



## davidh (Mar 1, 2015)

the current models do not shut down automatically. . .  a 6" one is only 24.50


----------



## rbertalotto (Mar 1, 2015)

Are you sure about that they now do not shut off? Can someone test a more recent one?

Does anyone make a simple DRO that you can input a value and not simply reset to zero. I want to add a DRO to my surface planet in the wood shop


----------



## rbertalotto (Mar 1, 2015)

Well, a little bit of searching and I found a perfect DRO for a surface planer

http://wixey.com/planer/how/index.html

I love the way you calibrate it. Even a dunder-head like me can do THAT!


----------

